# Rose of Sharon= TOXIC



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

I just read that the Rose of Sharon is toxic to dogs and our yard it covered in them and Jax eats them like crazy regardless of our best efforts.... he throws up now and again from them...

I guess I will be riping them out!!


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh no! I just planted one this spring. So far, Liberty hasn't eaten that plant. She does love my bleeding hearts though!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I didn't know that, planted one last year. Tess never bothers with flowers that fall on the ground, but Liza......


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realize that! I had 3 beautiful Rose of Sharon bushes in my backyard awhile back. I ended up having them pulled out only because of all the bees they were attracting! Luckily, my dogs at the time never ate the flowers!


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

I know  my backyard will be empty but his health is far more important!


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

We just bought a house and my husband wanted to do lots of landscaping - the amount of research I did to find dog-safe plants was embaressing. I had to veto almost all of his plant choices because they were toxic to dogs.....


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

(((((( I am so worried... I have an emerg exam with the vet tonight


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

We ended up ripping out 20-year-old rhododendrons and azaleas from your back yard last spring because they're toxic, too. They were never a problem until we brought Watson home. That's when Pippa decided that chewing off a branch and running around the yard with it to taunt Watson was a terrific game :doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

jaxdepo said:


> (((((( I am so worried... I have an emerg exam with the vet tonight


Is your pup showing any symptoms to warrant an emergency veterinary visit?
If so, I'd suggest going asap, instead of later tonight. JMO.

We ended up ripping out our lantana when we discovered our two dogs loved to munch on it and it started causing some gastric incidents. Our first golden never touched it for years. 

Here is the forum sticky on toxic and non-toxic plants.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-health-anatomy-physiology-breed-standard/76905-toxic-non-toxic-plant-list-toxic-human-food-dogs.html


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I have Lily of the Valley but Bayne is not in that area without supervision, I've also warned others when they bring their dog about that particular area and plant. I will not rip it up, it was my mother's favorite plant and it's one of the few things I have to remember her by, she planted them and cared for them along with the bed of Hosta, the only two plants that have survived these last 12 years of missing her. I have a zero green thumb and am terrified at transplanting those in case they don't survive. Someone destroyed the last rhubarb plant of my Dad's and I'm just sick over that.


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> Is your pup showing any symptoms to warrant an emergency veterinary visit?
> If so, I'd suggest going asap, instead of later tonight. JMO.
> 
> We ended up ripping out our lantana when we discovered our two dogs loved to munch on it and it started causing some gastric incidents. Our first golden never touched it for years.
> ...


 
Thanks for the link. Unfortunately I can't get out of work, trust me I would if I could. I'm useless here right now anyways thinking about all of this. He is fine seeming. Last week he had a day and night of really runny poops and one throw up. the next day he was fine just tired.
He threw up yesterday but otherwise his behaviour is totally normal. Lots of energy, playful etc.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

jaxdepo said:


> Thanks for the link. Unfortunately I can't get out of work, trust me I would if I could. I'm useless here right now anyways thinking about all of this. He is fine seeming. Last week he had a day and night of really runny poops and one throw up. the next day he was fine just tired.
> He threw up yesterday but otherwise his behaviour is totally normal. Lots of energy, playful etc.


So you aren't dealing with acute poisoning symptoms?


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> So you aren't dealing with acute poisoning symptoms?


 
What symptoms would that be?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a good excuse to take it out now. Gunner never really bothered with it but Honey tries to eat the dead flowers after they fall off. I have her blocked from it but she tries to wiggle her way back. My tree has gotten so big and it's so messy and like someone said, lots of bees. I'm going to take it down this weekend.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Well i have one on my deck,cambridge eats the flowers, she has been fine,i will try and move it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

jaxdepo said:


> What symptoms would that be?


I tried to link a pet poison hotline for you but the link goes to a Canadian viagra site so I'll find another one!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a link to several things poisonous to dogs and the symptoms listed for the plants they describe warrant an emergency visit:




> Dog poison No. 6: Household plants. They may be pretty, but plants aren’t necessarily pet friendly. Some of the more toxic plants to dogs include:
> 
> Azaleas and rhododendrons. These pretty flowering plants contain toxins that may cause vomiting, diarrhea, coma, and potentially even death.
> Tulips and daffodils. The bulbs of these plants may cause serious stomach problems, convulsions, and damage to the heart.
> Sago palms. Eating just a few seeds may be enough to cause vomiting, seizures, and liver failure.


10 Dog Poisons: Plants, Foods, Medicines, and More


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Never had any problems with either of my Goldens in 13 years and Rose of Sharron which was all over my back yard. If you read all the plants that are poison you will be left with little choice. I wish someone would make a list of plants that are really poison, not just the the ones which make them a little sick. And sometimes it is just one part which is poison, like the roots, which they don't usually get too.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Ian'sgran said:


> Never had any problems with either of my Goldens in 13 years and Rose of Sharron which was all over my back yard. If you read all the plants that are poison you will be left with little choice. I wish someone would make a list of plants that are really poison, not just the the ones which make them a little sick. And sometimes it is just one part which is poison, like the roots, which they don't usually get too.


did you read the thread about Jax, the puppy who got seriously ill because of this plant?


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

Ian'sgran said:


> Never had any problems with either of my Goldens in 13 years and Rose of Sharron which was all over my back yard. If you read all the plants that are poison you will be left with little choice. I wish someone would make a list of plants that are really poison, not just the the ones which make them a little sick. And sometimes it is just one part which is poison, like the roots, which they don't usually get too.


 
The SPCA here considers the Rose of Sharon to be highly toxic and requires immediate attention. I don't think it is just something that makes them sick. Especially not after what we are going through because of it. This plant can actually start to shut down their organs. Just a heads up, but everyone is entitled to there own ways of looking at things. Not everyone that smokes gets cancer but it is still toxic, I guess you could say it's the same idea here. My dog unfortunately is one that it affected in a bad way.
Most plants are poison to Dogs. Some are just moreso then others and like I said according to the SPCA this one is the top of the list.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

How is Jax?


----------



## jaxdepo (Jun 21, 2012)

inge said:


> How is Jax?


 
Thanks for asking 

He seems ok... it is really hard to tell because he is on so many meds right now that his odd depressed behaviour may be from those.... We have had some great walks this weekend and he went into his pool again and had some fun with that so his spirits are still alive!.. it's the little things that we notice that are different.
His poops are looking SO much better now though. No more blood and the firmness is fantastic! 
he is a good boy, takes his medicine like a champ and just wants some extra love and cuddles for now.

The hardest part now is waiting to see what his blood work says on Thursday night..... but we are optimistic. 
And ALL of our rose of sharons are removed from our yard... it's really funny how when we go for walks there are sooo many of these plants all over the place and now he doesn't even seem like he notices them when before we couldn't get him past them without him trying to grab a flower!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Please keep us posted!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Hoping for great bloodwork results for Jax.......


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Hope Jax is okay! Sending good thoughts his way and yours too. 

We have 3 Rose of Sharon trees on the outside of our fence. Sometimes Merlin will eat the leaves through the fence and he's never had any issue afterwards. However I didn't know they were toxic! Going to have to take them down. I feel sorry for the bees though, they love them and it's been a food source for them for over a decade now. maybe I'll plant a few butterfly bushes in their place.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sweet little boy. I am praying for great bloodwork results.


----------



## Check facts (May 28, 2019)

*Rose of Sharon*

I checked the aspca.org website and they list rose of Sharon as non toxic.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

Deb_Bayne said:


> I have Lily of the Valley but Bayne is not in that area without supervision, I've also warned others when they bring their dog about that particular area and plant. I will not rip it up, it was my mother's favorite plant and it's one of the few things I have to remember her by, she planted them and cared for them along with the bed of Hosta, the only two plants that have survived these last 12 years of missing her. I have a zero green thumb and am terrified at transplanting those in case they don't survive. Someone destroyed the last rhubarb plant of my Dad's and I'm just sick over that.


My late mother planted two honeysuckle plants in my yard when I moved into this house. My jack russell couldn't care less about them. Fast forward to 2016 when we brought our golden, Luna home. She kept tearing branches off and running around the yard with them. I couldn't let Luna continue this so, despite their being transplants from my late mother's garden, have had hubby rip them out. (Do you know how hard that is to do? Hubby wasn't happy.) We can't always supervise Luna so that was my only choice as honeysuckle can be toxic to dogs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Check facts said:


> I checked the aspca.org website and they list rose of Sharon as non toxic.


https://homeguides.sfgate.com/rose-sharon-poisonous-dogs-86440.html
Is Rose of Sharon Poisonous for Dogs?
Don't let your best friend near your rose of Sharon.
Related Articles
1
Can Hibiscus Flowers Hurt Dogs If They Eat the Blooms?
2
The Differences Between a Rose of Sharon & a Hibiscus
3
Landscape With Rose of Sharon
4
When to Replant Rose of Sharon Bushes?
Tough, attractive and a prolific bloomer, rose of Sharon (Hibiscus syriacus) is an excellent choice for most home gardeners -- but not for those that own dogs. The plant, which is hardy in U.S. Department of Agriculture plant hardiness zones 5 through 8, is toxic to dogs, according to the ASPCA.

Toxicity
The rose of Sharon can pose a serious health threat to your furry friend. Other Hibiscus species can also be potentially toxic. Although the exact toxins are unknown, the effects are not: Dogs that ingest parts of the plant can suffer from nausea, vomiting, diarrhea and a lack of appetite that may lead to anorexia. Interestingly, the plant is not toxic to humans, according to the University of Arkansas Cooperative Extension Service. If you suspect your dog has been eating parts of your rose of Sharon plant, contact your veterinarian immediately, and bring a part of the plant with you to the appointment so that the doctor can verify the identity of the plant and treat your dog accordingly.


----------

